

Show HN: Getting an Uber ride with the Amazon dash button - geoffreyy
https://medium.com/@geoffrey___/getting-a-uber-ride-using-the-amazon-dash-button-c4dcef42051c

======
picsoung
Nice hack! you could do so much with a simple button like this.

Can't wait for much hacks!

~~~
caffeinewriter
I'm surprised there hasn't been any cheap wifi-connected buttons like this
before. Or at least none that gained popularity.

